
I Grew My App to $14k-Mo by Using Other Apps' Data - joeyespo
https://www.indiehackers.com/interview/506709a593
======
lonelappde
Aka a personal analytics app with a weird clickbait article title.

~~~
stephen_greet
The reality is that you need a compelling title to catch people's attention
(look at the front page of HN right now or at any other time really and look
at how many articles you think are "clickbait"). The title is accurate and I
for one thought the content was compelling.

------
zimpenfish
Exist is pretty good but suffers the same "whims of the other" as something
like IFTTT (cf the Instagram shenanigans.)

(Although some of the correlations are terrible bonkers.)

------
notlukesky
Some cool growth hacking tricks

